# 

## nodan

Szukałem w necie , ale nie znalazłem dobrego porównania betonów komórkowych dla danej klasy gęstości, lub ogólnie, porównanie parametrów cieplnych, relacji co do ceny itp. Może macie jakieś namiary. Bo trzeba już wybrać konkretny rodzaj i firmę, aby mieć czas na szukanie najtańszego dostawcy.

----------


## siwy lodz

Witam 
Podbijam temat.
Ja też szukam informacji o producentach betonu komórkowego. Jeszcze sie nie zdecydowałem czy bede budował na klej czy na zaprawe więc takie coś jak trzymanie wymiarów przez producenta jast jak najbardziej istotne. 
Ktoś kiedyś polecił H+H co Wy na to ?A może inny producent?
Z góry dziękuję/dziękujemy za podpowiedzi od osób które budowały z betonu komórkowego.

----------


## jajmar

Polecam sprawdzenie lokalnych wytwórców a nie szukanie po całej polsce. Nie warto materiału na ściany wozić daleko

----------


## byggmol

piszesz styropian, ja mam w projekcie welne, ale mozna łączyć b. komórkowy ze styro, a co z punktem rosy i wilgocią w ogóle, bo ja mam mentlik co wybrać, a z tego co widze to wielu wybiera styro

----------


## siwy lodz

no własnie, u mnie będzie  20 styropianu i słyszałem ze przy takiej grubości pkt. rosy nie ma juz znaczenia.

----------


## moo88

akurat ma znaczenie przy tej grubości. zacznie się para wykraplać w ścianie. 

Co do BK. Ja kupiłem Solbet 24 P+W (klej w cenie) i dostarczyli mi go prosto z Solca - wyszło z transportem o jakies 10-15% niż w lokalnych składach. Włącznie z tym,  że klej w kolorze białym wyszedł taniej niż jakikolwiek klej w kolorze szarym.
Klasa dokładności C - czyli przyzwoicie - różnice do 5 mm na długości.

----------


## siwy lodz

moo88  a czym ocieplasz wełną czy styro??

A co do kleju to się własnie zastanawiam.
Mój wykonawca twierdz że ściana na tradycyjną zaprawe jest sztywniejsza, ale jak jest faktycznie to nie wiem

----------


## Carpenter78

Muruje z solbetu 24 z pionowa spoina na kleju szarym. Po wyschnieciu klej trzyma lepiej niz tradycyjna zaprawa, raczej oderwie sie kawalek pustaka.
Ja widze same plusy przy murowaniu na klej, dokladnosc(tak 3 szt na palete maja jakies odchylki ok.3-5mm), szybkosc przygotowania zaprawy, szybkosc murowania, lepsze zwiazanie i mozna murowac w pojedynke!

----------


## moo88

@siwy: ocieplone mam styro 15 cm. I również polecam klej. Jest tylko jeden minus. Jak masz kiepskiego wykonawcę - to nie bedzie mógł nadrobić błędów równości ułożenia pierwszej warstwy.

@mpoplaw: styropian nie jest może w 100% wodo odporny/szczelny/przepuszczalny (niepotrzebne skreślić  :wink: ), ale na tyle nieprzepuszczalny, że będze mógł wystąpić efekt skrapalania (jak na szybie) jeżeli warstwa styropianu bedzie za gruba. Punkt rosy moze z obliczen wyjdzie w styropianie (zazwyczaj tak wychodzi), ale prawda jest taka, że raczej to wykroplenie wystąpi pomiedzy bloczkiem, a styro.

----------


## perm

> @siwy: ocieplone mam styro 15 cm. I również polecam klej. Jest tylko jeden minus. Jak masz kiepskiego wykonawcę - to nie bedzie mógł nadrobić błędów równości ułożenia pierwszej warstwy.
> 
> @mpoplaw: styropian nie jest może w 100% wodo odporny/szczelny/przepuszczalny (niepotrzebne skreślić ), ale na tyle nieprzepuszczalny, że będze mógł wystąpić efekt skrapalania (jak na szybie) jeżeli warstwa styropianu bedzie za gruba. Punkt rosy moze z obliczen wyjdzie w styropianie (zazwyczaj tak wychodzi), ale prawda jest taka, że raczej to wykroplenie wystąpi pomiedzy bloczkiem, a styro.


Na tym forum lepiej uważać co sie pisze. Wszelkie "Urban Legends" są błyskawicznie weryfikowane a autor w najlepszym przypadku pozostaje z poczuciem że się wygłupił. Jak nie masz co do czegoś 100% pewności to lepiej nie pisz nic.

----------


## siwy lodz

chyba sprawy z pkt osadzania rosy nie rozstrzygniemy bez wyliczeń inżyniera od spraw termodynamikijądrowejwewnątrznuklearnoatomowej w rozbiciu o beton komórkowy  :smile:  :smile: 
A jak z producentami??jakie firmy polecacie? jakie  nie? które pustaki rozpadają się w rękach? które są krzywe a które nie? 


a moze jakąś firmę POLECACIE ( tanie bloczki, szybkie dostawy) z południa Łodzi, okolice Pabianic Rzgowa

----------


## moo88

Ostatnio punkt rosy liczyłem gdzies na 3-m roku studiow - wiec byc moze masz rację. 
Swoją konstrukcję ściany 2W - wklepałem do jakiegoś kalkulatora online - i wyszło OK. Znaczy - punkt rosy nie występuje.
Jakkolwiek unikałbym "przeizolowania" domu. Bo widziałem zagrzybione - nowe domy - z 20 cm izolacja. Głównie w pokojach mieszkalnych/sypialnych, gdzie nie ma wentylacji grawitacyjnej lub jest ograniczona.

----------


## nodan

Szczelny dom to wentylacja mechaniniczna.

----------


## NOTO

ostatnio wentylacja mechaniczna to podstawa.  Sam zastanawiam się nad zmianą u siebie.

----------


## T i A

Ja budowałem z H+H P+W  600 na biały klej.Nie mierzyłem pustaków,więc nie wiem jakie maja odchylenia od normy.Murarze byli nie mieli żadnych zastrzeżeń.
Planuje 20cm ocieplenia,dlatego też uważam za niezbędną wentylacje mechaniczną w domu.
Mam doświadczenia z domu mojej mamy,gdzie po termomodernizacji bloku i wymianie okien jest poważny problem z wilgocią.
Gruba warstwa ocieplenia musi być połączona z wen.mechaniczna jak dla mnie.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Szukałem w necie , ale nie znalazłem dobrego porównania betonów komórkowych dla danej klasy gęstości, lub ogólnie, porównanie parametrów cieplnych, relacji co do ceny itp. Może macie jakieś namiary. Bo trzeba już wybrać konkretny rodzaj i firmę, aby mieć czas na szukanie najtańszego dostawcy.


Jeśli chodzi o górną półkę to z całą pewnością jest 3 producentów których można by wymienić, ale jednego z nich bym pominął, czyli H+H, ponieważ u nich tylko jeden zakład produkcyjny trzyma wymiary bloczków. Taki benjaminek z tej trójki  :smile: 

I pozostają Solbet i Ytong. Cóż ja osobiście wolę Solbet choćby dlatego, że są w całości z Polski i to nam przynoszą korzyści, a nie gdzieś za granicą.

----------


## byggmol

Witam, Co to jest H+H?, Co z Termalica ja jestem z Tarnowa i jeżeli zdecyduje się na BK to będzie to termalica 600. Odnośnie punktu rosy przy izolacji styro 20 cm, szukam na forum i nie moge znaleść odpowiedzi czy można taką grubość dać na ściane czy lepiej wełe. Ludziska się tylko przezbywają. To co Panowie i Panie, przy styro 20cm na BK 600 i WM z reku mam się bać tej rosy czy nie?Nie wyobraam sobie w nowym domu grzyba, 

PS
Macie namiary na kalkulator internetowy, który da mi na to odpowiedz , to was ozłoce :roll eyes:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

temat wraca niczym bumerang, i te same pytania sie pojawiaja!
kup cos sprawdzonego, daj styropian (po co przeplacac za welne) ja proponuje klej (szybkosc i latwosc stawiania), chociaz za chwilke pojawi sie post ze oszczedzam na styro a nie chce uzyc tradycyjnej zaprawy  :smile: 
i zainwestuj w wentylacje!!

----------


## T i A

> Cóż ja osobiście wolę Solbet choćby dlatego, że są w całości z Polski i to nam przynoszą korzyści, a nie gdzieś za granicą.


To bardzo dobry ważny argument.

----------


## NOTO

> Jeśli chodzi o górną półkę to z całą pewnością jest 3 producentów których można by wymienić, ale jednego z nich bym pominął, czyli H+H, ponieważ u nich tylko jeden zakład produkcyjny trzyma wymiary bloczków. Taki benjaminek z tej trójki 
> 
> I pozostają Solbet i Ytong. Cóż ja osobiście wolę Solbet choćby dlatego, że są w całości z Polski i to nam przynoszą korzyści, a nie gdzieś za granicą.


To też polecam Solbet.

----------


## byggmol

Termalica to też polski produkt, Bruk-Bet Nieciecza, w 100 % polska firma /krajowy potentat w produkcji kostki brukowej  :tongue: , Termalica T600-24/25/60UZ  8,04 brutto,

żeby nie było, że to czysta reklama, mieszkam i pracuje teraz w Oslo :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## T i A

> Termalica to też polski produkt, Bruk-Bet Nieciecza, w 100 % polska firma /krajowy potentat w produkcji kostki brukowej , Termalica T600-24/25/60UZ  8,04 brutto,
> 
> żeby nie było, że to czysta reklama, mieszkam i pracuje teraz w Oslo


A my w New York.
W kostce to chyba Jadar żądzi.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

a co kostka ma wspolnego z tematem, pozdrowienia z Kapsztadu  :smile:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

to prawda polski produkt - to wartosc dodana w tym wszystkim, ale raczej tu chodzi o pewne standardy, bo pan Kazio tez moze robic bloczki w garazu tez to krajowe ale nijak sie ma do duzego producenta!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Niestety małym firmom jest trudniej się wybić z uwagi na to, że mają dużo mniejsze możliwości niż duzi producenci. I tak jest wszędzie tak naprawdę. Przykładowo dostępność. Jeśli mieszka się w Niecieczy to może i opłaca się budować z tego całego bruk-betu i pewnie wszyscy tam mają domu z tego materiału (tym bardziej, że firma wyciągnęła klub z mieściny 1000 mieszkanców do pierwszej ligii piłkarskiej), ale niestety im dalej tym drozej, trudniej i mniej konkurencyjnie. Wydaje mi sie, że ta firma obsługuje głównie swój rejon. Acz kolwiek mogę się mylic i mają oddziały w całej Polsce (nie sprawdzałem bo ma to być przykład)

----------


## Kicek26

Ja się już prawie zdecydowałem na Solbet Optimal 600 24cm (lekko się wacham nad ceramiką) ale przez przypadek znalazłem H+H Thermostein. 
Słyszał ktoś coś o tym, wygląda to całkiem całkiem, ciekawe tylko czy ma takie parametry jak piszą . Z tego co szukalem po necie ceny B-K nie znacznie się róznią czyli brać co tańsze może mieć uzasadnioną racje

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Tak w gruncie rzeczy o wszystkim można by powiedzieć, że to wszystko i to samo, ale np. H+H nie trzyma przeważnie rozmiarów bloczków i trzeba lecieć grubą spoiną a to już głupota przy BK, a poza tym Solbet ma sporo przemyślanych systemowych rozwiązań ułatwiających budowę. A ceramikę to ja osobiście zupełnie bym sobie odpuścił.

----------


## T i A

> Tak w gruncie rzeczy o wszystkim można by powiedzieć, że to wszystko i to samo, ale np. H+H nie trzyma przeważnie rozmiarów bloczków i trzeba lecieć grubą spoiną a to już głupota przy BK, a poza tym Solbet ma sporo przemyślanych systemowych rozwiązań ułatwiających budowę. A ceramikę to ja osobiście zupełnie bym sobie odpuścił.


Piszesz głupoty bo jak mam dom zbudowany z H+H na klej i murarze ani razu się nie narzekali na nie trzymanie wymiarów.Sam też nie zauważyłem ,aby były jakieś różnice pomiędzy bloczkami.Trzema transportami przywożone.
Ale też nie reklamuje H+H.

Myśle,że warto zastanowić się nad Solbetem.

----------


## T i A

> ja mam H+H na grubą spoinę, możesz mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego to głupota ??


Bo powinieneś iść z duchem nowoczesności,a nie budować jak 20 lat temu na zaprawę.
Gruba spoina wpuszcza zimno do domu,a ciepło wypuszcza i do tego jeszcze to takie nie już modne.
Uśmiech.


Wesołych Świąt Życzę Wszystkim!!!!

----------


## krzysztof czajka

A Solbet to nasza rodowita firma w 100 %? Bez żadnego obcego kapitału - rzadkość teraz przy dużych firmach :big tongue:

----------


## NOTO

A jak wychodzi cena kleju do ceny zaprawy  na średni dom ?  Lub m2

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> ja mam H+H na grubą spoinę, możesz mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego to głupota ??


co prawda nie do tego producenta sie tyczylo ale juz sobie pisalismy zasadnicze roznice zastosowania kleju i zaprawy przy bk.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> A jak wychodzi cena kleju do ceny zaprawy  na średni dom ?  Lub m2


niektórzy producenci dorzucają klej do profilowanych bloczków.

----------


## compi

Spoina z tradycyjnej zaprawy na pewno nie ma sensu przy cieplejszym bloczku. Kłóci się idea łączenia jednego z drugim. Odchyłki kilkumilimetrowe na bloczkach, występujące niestety co jakiś czas podczas murowania, generują niestety zwiększone koszty w kleju. Trzeba jakoś to pogodzić i ja zdecydowałem się w takich sytuacjach na mieszanie zaprawy murarskiej z klejem, czasami pół na pół. Tempo pracy na kleju jest zdecydowanie szybsze i co najważniejsze nie wymaga w ogóle betoniarki. U mnie gdyby jej  nie było na budowie to również bym sobie poradził. Worek dobrej zaprawy murarskiej Murfixu w LM kosztował w ub. roku poniżej 5,50zł. Droższy Izolbet był przy niej produktem zaprawopodobnym. Dodam, że bloczki na moje ściany z powodzeniem przecinałem pilarką lisem z marketu za 150zł i kupionym do kompletu na alledrogo specjalnym do gazobetonu brzeszczotem boscha(79zł). Cięcie bloczka trwało kilka chwil. To tyle z moich doświadczeń.

----------


## coulignon

mam u siebie H+H na cienka spoinę. Bloczki trzymały wymiar. Klej wychodzi taniej lub porównywalnie jak zaparawa. Sprawa przenikalności cieplnej jest bez znaczenia przy ścianie 2w ale czystośc i szybkość budowania jest nieporównywalnie większa niż przy zaprawie.

----------


## compi

mpoplaw, zdobywając następne miejsce po przecinku zmierzamy ku doskonałości hehe..... Przenikalność, kultura pracy, tempo pracy, dokładność itp. to atuty. I wbrew pozorom zaprawę trzeba umić wymieszać i kłaść, grzebień specjalnych zdolności nie wymaga, więc przy samodzielnym murowaniu jest prościej. Ale to zazwyczaj i tak ekipa wybiera sposób murowania.

----------


## compi

Widocznie mamy odmienne wyniki obserwacji. Kolegi dom był murowany tak jak u ciebie. Niby ekipa profi, ale ilość towaru spadającego po obu stronach muru była niemała. Nikt tego nie zbierał, bo przecież tanio jest. Jedynie na końcu kumpel szpadlem to usuwał z posadzki. Jeden bloczek gratis to super wynik. Jednak jest to jakby nie patrzeć jeden rząd bloczka z materiału już niezbyt ciepłego. No ale mamy przecież obliczenia, wyniki, wnioski.... I na pewno 3cm spoina ci wyszła? Aha, jeszcze jedno. Ekipa musi na prawdę być szybka, jeśli potrafi osiągnąć tempo murowania na zaprawie tradycyjnej w stosunku do klejenia na rozrobiony mieszadłem na miejscu klej.

----------


## compi

Pierwsze rzędy również były zbierane. Jednak już te przy których trzeba stanąć na dechach czy rusztowaniu nie były czyszczone na dole. U mnie nie było profesjonalnej ekipy murarzy do ścian nośnych, tylko dwóch jako tako trzymających grzebień w ręku kolegów syna, on i ja. Sznurki jak najbardziej były rozciągnięte, na narożach 2,5 metrowe, wypionowane kątowniki 45x45mm z aluminium i co trzy rzędy odpalany niwelator laserowy. Każdy rozrabiał klej samodzielnie. I ściany postawiliśmy piorunem. Bloczki mieliśmy wstawione na paletach w środku. Trochę się przeliczyliśmy i na końcu musiałem paleciakiem je do drzwi tarasowych potem dowozić. Dodam, że po skończeniu nośnych pomiar wykazał odchył na całym domu mieszczący się w 1cm, co przy domu parterowym bez użytkowego poddasza było sukcesem. Tak powiedział kierownik. Ścianki działowe z 12 to już całkiem szybko poszły. Na zaprawie murarskiej ciągniętej w taczkach czy kastach z zewnątrz nie byłoby to możliwe. Trzeci i następny rząd bloczka mogłem kłaść po dwóch godzinach. Murarska na pewno tak szybko nie wiąże. Jak widzisz można być zadowolonym z kleju i go polecać. Twoje tradycyjne rozwiązanie pewnie też  znajdzie swoich zwolenników.

----------


## coulignon

> nie zauważyłem żeby u mnie przy zaprawie było wolno albo brudno, śmiem twierdzić że było szybko i czysto, a do tego tanio, kilka worków cemnetu i wapna + wywrotka piasku + woda i cały domek był wymurowany razem z nadprożami
> do tego przy grubości zaprawy 3 cm każda 9-wiąta warstwa pustaków jest gratis


zakładając że zużycie zwykłej  zaprawy 45 kg/m2 to średni dom gdzie jest w sumie 400 m2 ścian potrzeba 18 ton zaprawy. Piasku jest 11 ton , to te kilka worków oznacza że cementu poszło 1,5 tony  i 2,5 tony wapna. Koszt tradycyjnej zaprawy to około 2500 zł. Kleju pójdzie 10 razy mniej czyli 1800 kg. Tak mniej wiecej poszło u mnie.  Koszt około 1200 zł. Różnica około 1300 zł czyli gratis 5 palet bloczka. 

Naprawdę nie widzę sensu babrać sie ze zwykłą zaprawą. Ale co kto lubi .

----------


## coulignon

gdzie wyczytałeś ze 25 kg? Jeśli 3mm fuga to 4,5 kg/m 2 (mówię o pełnych fugach - poziome i pionowe) to zwykłej zaprawy gdzie fuga jest 10 razy grubsza idzie 45 kg.

Jak juz mówiłem - co kto lubi. 

Ps - 9 zł za worek cementu? Siedzę w tym biznesie - wierz mi - nie kupiłes cementu. Kupiłeś 12,5 kg cementu + 12,5 kg pyłu . Czysty cement luzem (silos 24 t) kosztuje 300 zł/t netto (cementownia Ożarów) Workowany jest o 20 zł/t droższy. A po tyle zwykły zjadacz chleba nie kupi towaru - musi zapłacic jeszcz 2 posrednikom.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Na jeden średniej wielkości budynek jednorodzinny idzie około 60 worków zaprawy cienkowarstwowej. Gdyby to była zaprawa zwykła, to worków by było około 7 razy więcej, tak powiedział mi jeden z inwestorów.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

dokładnie co kto woli

----------


## coulignon

> ten link co podałem wyżej
> co do wytrzymałości przyjdź do mnie i spróbuj mi oderwać gdzieś jakiś bloczek, co do cen, faktury mam wystawione przez skład budowlany na właśnie tyle co podałem, i dokładnie tyle zapłaciłem, a co mogli zapłacić inni to ich problem


Podałem Ci tylko cenę cementu a nie wyrobu cementpodobnego. Nie neguję że tyle zapłaciłeś ale myślę że powineneś wiedzieć dlaczego tyle. Zresztą to nie dyskusja na ten temat




> nie wysilajmy się, gotowe zaprawy murarskie w workach to też mieszanka cementu wapna i piasku oraz dodatki typu gips żeby szybciej wiązało, ale 10 razy drożej bo ładnie opakowane w reklamę


Kolega jest w "mylnym błędzie". Cement wysokiej jakości (dlatego wydaje Ci sie że jest tam gips - adhezja dobrego cementu jest znacznie szybsza od cementu za 9 zł /worek) piasek kwarcowy  suszony, zagęstnik metylocelulozowy, polimer w formie proszku (czyli klej) być może węglan wapnia dla poprawienia urabialności. To jest zupełnie coś innego niz zwykła zaprawa i działa zupełnie inaczej.

EOT - miało być o bloczkach.

----------


## compi

Tu już mogłeś dopisać również inne katastrofy okołobudowlane i przechodzić jeszcze dalej od tematu wątku. Nie ma celu wplatanie tu błędów w sztuce.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

czyli wychodzac z zalozenia budowy, nie warto uzywac niczego bo i tak sie cos stanie, jak nie grzyb fundament peknie to strop nam sie zawali, nie tedy z argumentami chyba.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Boże miłosierny uchroń, co to za dyskusja. Idąc tym tokiem myślenia zaraz zbudujemy tutaj dom ze szkła ocieplany halogenami

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

ak Kubo "Przedwiosnie" nam sie rysuje juz w tym watku!

----------


## Kasia242

zdecydowanie potwierdzam ze na klej jest łatwiej..szczerze mówiąc gdyby nie wynalezli Bk z mozliwoscia cienkiej spoiny to do dzis  by trzeba było ekipe zatrudniac...tymczasem tak jak koledzy napisali wystarczy srednirozgarnietych dwóch poł-budowlancow a przy ytongu bez spoin pionowych to juz jest jak klocki lego...trzeba być artysta zeby spieprzyc,szybkosc bez porównania...na pewno troche taniej...własciwie ten system nie ma zadnych wad.
Co innego ceramika tu trzeba murarza i zaprawy.
Ja tylko z tego wzgledu na budowe wybrałem ytonga ze go bez problem wymuruje na klej sam . Zarówno nosne jak działowe.

Zreszta w Grecji na przykład to prawie nie muruja..szalunek do dachu i zalewaja wsio betonem,odbijają szalunki i stoi gotowy dom,i nikt tam nie płacze ze sciany z betonu a podłoga z marmuru i srednio najdłuzej zyją na swiecie razem z Japoncami...choc pwnie dieta i klimat ma  tu znaczenie-ale to na marginesie :smile: 
Ale ze mamy wolnosc wyboru to kazdy muraju z czego chce i to trza szanowac :smile:

----------


## compi

Też w Grecji chciałbym sobie dom budować. Żadnego przemarzania, drenaży, solary to by klimę pędziły.....A beton chyba najlepszym materiałem na ich klimat....

----------


## compi

Oj mpoplaw. Na siłę chyba starasz się przeciągnąć linę na swoją stronę. Ja mógłbym Ci pokazać zdjęcia(które posiadam) wszystkich ścian w moim domu. Są nieocieplone, nieotynkowane i niezakryte. Nie ma ani jednego pęknięcia. Jak fundament chodzi to Ci każdy materiał szlag trafi. Nie ma siły. Ale żeby nie było. Z rozpędu podczas murowania nad wylanym nadprożem garażu, wysunąłem dwa bloczki poza obrys ściany na około +- 40cm. Na drugi dzień je lisem odciąłem. Spadły z wysokości tak 3m na wylany betonowy podjazd. Tylko róg się ukruszył. Byłem pewien, że się rozpadną, rozspoją, lub przynajmniej pękną. Nic. po prostu trzymają jak diabli. Przy działówkach tez próbowałem dwa duże sklejone bloki rozbić. Nic z tego. Prędzej same się rozpadną. Są moim zdaniem lekkie i mocne. Mnie zastanawiała jeszcze inna rzecz w solbecie. Podczas wyjmowania bloczków z zafoliowanej palety pomimo ciężko było nieraz bloczki rozdzielić, a przecież pierwotnie były już pocięte. I też trzymały pioruńsko mocno. Kolega murował z ceramiki. Ilość gruzu i odpadów niedowykorzystania była porażająca. Netbet coś o tym wie.Własnoręcznie murował czymś takim.

----------


## compi

> ...... coś mi się widzi że ty widziałeś tylko jeden rodzaj ściany i dlatego brak ci szerszego spojrzenia, życzę ci żebyś kiedyś w przyszłości napotkał koniecznośc kucia w ścianie z nieporyzowanej ceramiki na zwykłej zaprawie, po takim doświadczeniu na pewno nabrał być sporego dystansu do BK


No nie wiem czy beton b25 nie byłby lepszym materiałem do budowania całego domu. W ten sposób można się licytować ciągle. A  ze względu na wykonywaną pracę mogę Cię też zapewnić, że z powodzeniem moglibyśmy się również licytować w latach praktyki na budowie. I moja opinia na temat bk jest od 95 roku jedna,(wtedy na saksach u dojcza pierwsze ytongi cięte piłą taśmową na budowie oglądałem z fascynacją) towar bardzo przyjazny na budowie. Na pl.misc.budowanie jest równoległa do naszej dyskusja. http://usenet.gazeta.pl/usenet/0,479...ws.atman.pl%3E  Konkluzje podobne do mojej.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Co tu wiele mówić. Nie pekająca i nie krusząca sie ceramika. Mówi samo za siebie.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

bicie piany, jedni wola klej drudzy zaprawe
inny pojdzie w ceramiki kolejny wybierze gk i co z tego!
forum jest od dzielenia sie opinia nie na sile kreowania wlasnego zdania na temat materialu!
powtarzam w nieskonczonosc zbudujmy 4 domy ten sam projekt w tych samych warunkach i sprawdzmy jak sie beda sprawowac na przelomie okreslonych lat i jakie koszty budowy i eksploatacji beda...
utopia wiec o czym my tu dyskutujemy, wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety nic tego nie zmieni.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Co w dalszym ciągu nie zmienia faktu, że ceramika mimo wszystko kruszy się i pęka.

----------


## compi

.........że ceramika mimo wszystko kruszy się i pęka, a potem dojdą pomiary przenikalności, akumulacyjności, to zostanie podstawione pod wzór lambda i "R", a następnie zinterpretowane pod kątem sposobu życia przeciętnej polskiej rodziny, która ni uja nie będzie pasować do naszego trybu życia. To tyle...

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> Co w dalszym ciągu nie zmienia faktu, że ceramika mimo wszystko kruszy się i pęka.


tego to juz nawet nie komentuje bo to nie podlega komentarzowi!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

a Wy to Panowie przeciwko mnie czy ze mną? Bo to w różne strony można.  :wink:

----------


## compi

No ja może niezbyt jasno dałem do zrozumienia, że forsowanie jedynie słusznej idei w postaci ceramiki nie ma sensu. Pewnie gdybym planował dom pasywny, jak najbardziej akumulacyjny to wybór byłby właśnie taki.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

jedyne rozsadne materialy dla mnie to bk i silikat, wiec moze to sprostuje moja wypowiedz.

----------


## siwy lodz

Mam do kupienia bloczek komórkowy firmy SOLBET za 7,76zł lub H+H z Gorzkowic za 9,06zł .Proszę o podpowiedź- czy warto dopłacić do H+H ?, czy różnice są tak niewielkie ze nie warto dopłacać?
Mając na uwadze ze chce budować na klej cienkowarstwowy  ( zaprawa klejowa tylko w poziomie )zastanawiam się też czy musi być to pustak na "piórowpust" czy wystarczy tylko uchwyt montażowy lub zwykły prosty

A może ma ktoś namiar na firme z okolic Łodzi, która ma do sprzedania bloczki w lepszych niż w/w cenach.

Dzięki

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

to sie h+h popisal cena!
wiem jedynie ze tylko gorzkowice trzymaja wymiary sposrod wszystkich fabryk h+h
to co zaproponowano Ci w tej cenie?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

kto zna innych producentow?
H+H
Solbet
Ytong
Termalica
Prefbet

----------


## T i A

Od szwagra wiem(jest przedstawicielem hurtowni z mat.bud),że ceny bardzo podskoczyły.
Czyżby zmowa?Jeden rok postraszyć cenami inwestorów,a w następnych będą kupować po cenach jakie nam dyktują bez marudzenia.
Za rok znowu podwyższka vat.

----------


## coulignon

> a poniżej chciałem dać jeszcze wątki o pękającym BK, ale to temat rzeka i musiał bym wkleić połowę postów z tego forum, tyle jest o nim złego, niestety ale słabość BK jest tak porażająca, że nawet super mocny klej tego nie naprawi, jest jak w tej przypowiastce o najsłabszym ogniwie w łańcuchu


I tutaj muszę się zgodzić - drugi raz z tego g....na bym nie zbudował. Pomimo tego że dom jest na płycie fundamentowej to ściany sie rysują. Ale tylko te z BK. Na silce nie ma ani ryski. Trochę większe podkucie (8 puszek na gniazdka) i jebut - po roku jest rysa na całą ścianę. BK marki H+H klasa 600 na pełną spoinę. Tfu. Najgorzej że muszę to teraz naprawić. A nie chce mi się.

----------


## T i A

> I tutaj muszę się zgodzić - drugi raz z tego g....na bym nie zbudował. Pomimo tego że dom jest na płycie fundamentowej to ściany sie rysują. Ale tylko te z BK. Na silce nie ma ani ryski. Trochę większe podkucie (8 puszek na gniazdka) i jebut - po roku jest rysa na całą ścianę. BK marki H+H klasa 600 na pełną spoinę. Tfu. Najgorzej że muszę to teraz naprawić. A nie chce mi się.


To mnie nie pocieszyłeś.

----------


## siwy lodz

juz nie czytam, juz zdecydowałem - bedzie BK i basta!

BK- ma plusy i minusy
ceramika - j.w.
od czytania tylko głowa boli a decyzje musisz i tak sam podjąć!! 
powodzonka dla wszystkich którzy się zastanawiają!

mnie zostało zdecydować sie na producenta SOLBET czy H+H które są w podobnej cenie

----------


## T i A

Solbet

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

mysle ze to nie wina samego materialu tylko przygotowania terenu, plyta tez niczego nie rozwiazuje jak...
kazdy projekt ma swoje ale...

----------


## T i A

Szybkość budowania-pewnie też.
Jak widać na forum są osoby które od wbicia łopaty do zamieszkania potrzebowały 3-4m-c.
To na pewno ma jakieś późniejsze następstwa.

Wiem pocieszam się.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

az tak szybko po wybudowaniu domu bym nie zamieszkal, ale na upartego wszystko mozna.
ja tez bym sie zdecydowal na solbet

----------


## siwy lodz

no ja słyszałem od starego budowlańca, że fundamenty powinny odstać ze 2 lata i dopiero po tym okresie dobrze jest się budować, ale  kto tak buduje teraz ??

----------


## T i A

> no ja słyszałem od starego budowlańca, że fundamenty powinny odstać ze 2 lata i dopiero po tym okresie dobrze jest się budować, ale  kto tak buduje teraz ??


Sezon to już sporo.Min 28 dni.

----------


## T i A

Sezon na stan surowy wydaje się bezpiecznym terminem.

----------


## siwy lodz

u nas fundamenty przed zimą reszta teraz jak się ociepli  :smile: 

T i A - polecasz Solbet a widzę jak Wasz "DOMEK W SOSENKACH" powstaje z H+H, jakieś przykre doświadcznia??

----------


## Kicek26

A ja znów zdecydowałem się na Termalice chodź jak znajdę taniej solbet to on będzie ale w to wątpię

Solbet mam po 8,16 zł/szt 
Termalica mam po 7,43 zł/szt

Oczywiście gr. 24cm klasa 600

----------


## T i A

> u nas fundamenty przed zimą reszta teraz jak się ociepli 
> 
> T i A - polecasz Solbet a widzę jak Wasz "DOMEK W SOSENKACH" powstaje z H+H, jakieś przykre doświadcznia??


Nie było jakiś problemów z wymiarami,ale wydawały mi się jakieś podatne na uszkodzenia.
Niby te ubytki i tak zakryje tynk i ocieplenie,ale ja już je widziałem i o nich wiem i spać przez nie mogę.Ze zdjeć forumowych domków z solbetu widać jak by były trwalsze na uszkodzenia.
Może to tylko złudzenie.

Polecić nie mogę Solbetu bo go nie używałem,ale jak bym drugi raz budował to spróbowałbym z Solbetu.
Różnica pomiędzy H+H i Solbetem pewnie jest mała,ale na korzyść polskiej firmy ze względu na pochodzenie.
Jak by mnie czas nie ograniczał to skorzystałbym z Solbetu,aby wspierać rodzimy rynek.
Na zachodzie każdy tak robi i my też musimy się tego nauczyć.
Jestem emigrantem już 6lat.

----------


## T i A

W lato H+H 24cm 600 P+W kupowałem po 7,28brutto

----------


## krzysztof czajka

> Różnica pomiędzy H+H i Solbetem pewnie jest mała,ale na korzyść polskiej firmy ze względu na pochodzenie.
> Jak by mnie czas nie ograniczał to skorzystałbym z Solbetu,aby wspierać rodzimy rynek.
> Na zachodzie każdy tak robi i my też musimy się tego nauczyć.
> Jestem emigrantem już 6lat.


No to prawda. Niestety niektórzy ludzie wciąż myślą, że to co z zachodu to lepsze. A te czasy już minęly. Krajowi producenici oferują czasem lepsze produkty niż ich konkurencja zza granicy. A wybierając rodzimego producent wspieramy naszą gospodarkę :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> A ja znów zdecydowałem się na Termalice chodź jak znajdę taniej solbet to on będzie ale w to wątpię
> 
> Solbet mam po 8,16 zł/szt 
> Termalica mam po 7,43 zł/szt
> 
> Oczywiście gr. 24cm klasa 600


dość drogo, ja zakupiłem w tym miesiącu solbet optimal 600 za 6,10 zł netto....

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

klad skladowi nie rowny jak hurtownia hurtowni, kazdy ma inne preferencyjne warunki wiec roznice zawsze beda.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

wszystko zależy w dużej mierze od miejsca gdzie skład jest. Niestety transport kosztuje wiec im dalej tym drożej.

----------


## Esiak

transport i rozładunek mam w cenie...

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Mi chodzi o transport od producenta do składu. Bo ja TIR musi przejechać 3/4 Polski to cena idzie w górę.

----------


## Esiak

no najlepiej to kupić w solcu kujawskim i tam budować....  :wink:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Kuba niby tak wszystko zalezy od umowy i warunkow miedzy skladem producentem, tu nigdy nie dojdziesz jak sie rozliczaja!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> no najlepiej to kupić w solcu kujawskim i tam budować....


Haha no tak, możnaby Solbetowi bloczki podkradać przez płot  :smile:  może by się nie zorientowali.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Kuba niby tak wszystko zalezy od umowy i warunkow miedzy skladem producentem, tu nigdy nie dojdziesz jak sie rozliczaja!


pewnie jedno wielkie kumoterstwo, ale co tu siedziwić. Sam bym tak robił hehe  :wink:

----------


## siwy lodz

:evil:ZAjeB...E  H+H za 8,70:evil:

do dziś miałem zagwarantowaną cene 7,87 ale Pan z którym ustalałem ceny okazał się delikatnie mówiąc totalnie niekompetentną osobą!! ( aż sie chce powiedzieć totalny imbecyl wwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)  
Na dzień dzisiejszy "polecam" firmę WKT POLSKA Sp.z o. o. ul. Elektronowa 4  - NIECH ICH .... COŚ TRAFI !!! :evil:

----------


## krzysztof czajka

> dość drogo, ja zakupiłem w tym miesiącu solbet optimal 600 za 6,10 zł netto....



No to przystępna cena. W miarę tanio w wielkopolsce musi Solbet stać :smile:  U mnie strasznie zróżnicowane ceny w okolicznych hurtowniach. Co do ceny jaką kickowi zaproponowali ok 8 zł to radzę sprawdzić jeszcze parę hurtowni. Na bank znajdziesz sporo taniej..

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Czemu akurat w Wielkopolsce jak Solbet ma fabrykę na Kujawach?  :big tongue:

----------


## krzysztof czajka

Bo Puszczykowo, z którego jest Esiak leży przy Poznaniu. Chyba, że to inne Puszczykowo. Domniemam, że pytał o cenę Solbetu w lokalnej hurtowni, a nie bezpośrednio od producenta :big tongue:  Stąd wywnioskowałem, że w miarę dobra cena Solbetu w Wielkopolsce w porównaniu z ceną jaką zaproponowali kickowi w innej częsci Polski.

----------


## Esiak

krzysztof: brawo za dedukcje  :smile: 
hurtownia w poznaniu: Budchem

----------


## krzysztof czajka

no tak podejrzewałem :smile:  Co potwierdza tylko teorię, że trzeba oblatać sporo hurtowni, żeby znależć dobrą cenę. Bo róznice mogą być kolosalne.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

watpie aby prosto z fabryki sprzedali, predzej z hurtowni

----------


## compi

Wiem, że właściciele hurtowni zrobią czasem mega obniżkę, aby tylko wyrobić z producentem wymagany obrót do uzyskania nagrody w postaci wyjazdu np na narty w fajnym kurorcie. Znam nawet kwotę do "wyrobienia" w pewnej firmie, aby w Dolomity za free pojechać....

----------


## grzegorzsto1

gdzie kupiłeś za 6,10

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> watpie aby prosto z fabryki sprzedali, predzej z hurtowni


z tego co mi wiadomo producenci i w tym Solbet, sprzedają tylko do hurtowni. Nie można kupić bezpośrednio u nich.

----------


## T i A

> z tego co mi wiadomo producenci i w tym Solbet, sprzedają tylko do hurtowni. Nie można kupić bezpośrednio u nich.


Tak to było kiedyś.Teraz się handluje każdemu i nie gardzi się żadnym inwestorem.
Mój szwagier jest przedstawicielem sporej hurtowni i producenci handlują towar każdemu i to  czasami po takich samych cenach jak do hurtowni,która bierze ogrom towaru.
Ale nie za bardzo się do tego przyznają.

----------


## also

Dostałem ofertę na Solbet bezpośrednio od producenta.Niestety cena była nie za bardzo atrakcyjna.Wiec kupiłem od pośrednika przez internet...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kuba Dąb

No cóż, jak widać każdy ma tutaj inne informacje. Ja bym jednak stawiał przy swoim, bo po co samemu sobie robić konkurencję?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

watpie aby hurtownik czy inny sklad ktory bierze duzo towaru nie wynegocjowal sobie dobrego rabatu, chyba ze sa do .... i nie potrafia tego wynegocjowac!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

wiesz, zawsze znajdzie się frajer, albo cwaniak, który pracuje z frajerami, czyli w skrócie zawsze znajdzie sie frajer. Niestety nie wszystko jest czarno-białe. Może ktoś chętny na telefon do Solbetu, można sie dowiedzieć co i jak?

----------


## damian2510

21.01.  Kupilem solbet 24 cm pw po  7.95 zl . Transport kolo 30 km . Dolny slask.  Nigdzie nie znalazlem w rozsadniejszej ceny

----------


## krzysztof czajka

to słabo, ale cóż widać, że w różnych miejscach różnie się ceny kształtują. Jedno jest pewne. Przynajmniej wiesz, że za taką cenę kupujesz dobry jakościowo materiał.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> 21.01.  Kupilem solbet 24 cm pw po  7.95 zl . Transport kolo 30 km . Dolny slask.  Nigdzie nie znalazlem w rozsadniejszej ceny


Cena bardzo sensowna muszę przyznać. Nie kupowałeś może bezpośrednio w Solbecie? Gość z tego składu ewidentnie frajerem nie jest ;]

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

padaja ceny roznych bloczkow, prosze o tym tez pamietac 
Esiak kupowal zwykle, 
damian2510 PW

----------


## Kuba Dąb

to też fakt, inna grubość inna cena. Ale rozstrzał cenowy i tak jest.

----------


## Esiak

grubość ta sama, tylko ja kupowałem tylko z uchwytem, a kolega damian P+W

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wlasnie o to mi chodzilo P+W drozsze wiec to wplywa na cene w tym przypadku
ale nie ruszajac kwestii cenowej bk solbetu uwazam za bardzo dobry jakosciowo

----------


## Kuba Dąb

jak cenowo wyglądałby klej (ale dobrego jakościowo, taka jak bk) którego trzebaby użyć więcej rezygnując z PW, ciekawe jak bardzo różniła by się cena.

----------


## damian2510

Liczac na szybko wychodzi 25% wiecej powierzchni na który trzeba nałożyć klej. Na niekorzyść bloczków bez pw .

----------


## mikel_1

Ja mam na mazowszu ~7,45 z dostawą za bk 24 solbet bez p+w. Najlepsza cena jaką dostałem, a w dodatku w skłądzie pod bokiem niechcący  :smile:  (po przejrzeniu n-ofert z całej Polski)
Sprawdzaliście już ceny klejów?  jak stoją?

----------


## damian2510

klej to wydatek okolo 17-18 zł za worek 25kg oczywiscie firmy solbet

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

czy *Kuba* dazysz do wyliczenia korzysci bloczek klej do bloczek p+w klej i co sie bardziej finalnie oplaca?

----------


## Jarus05

> Ja mam na mazowszu ~7,45 z dostawą za bk 24 solbet bez p+w. Najlepsza cena jaką dostałem, a w dodatku w skłądzie pod bokiem niechcący  (po przejrzeniu n-ofert z całej Polski)
> Sprawdzaliście już ceny klejów?  jak stoją?


Gdzie "pod bokiem"?
My będziemy potrzebowali Solbet Optimal 600 PW 24cm. Decyzja o materiale zapadła, przymierzaliśmy się dzwonić po hurtowniach, ale skoro kolega już to zrobił, to może da nam cynk gdzie taniej?  :wink: 
Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof czajka

czyli co, suma summarum bloczki pw wyjdą korzystniej..

----------


## grzegorzsto1

czy ktoś kupował bloczki bk termalica?

----------


## krzysztof czajka

ja przez sekunde się nad tą opcją zastanawiałem, ale ostatecznie porzuciłem ten pomysł? Właśnie dlatego, że brak jest jakichkolwiek opinii. Czyli jeszcze mało osób zaufało temu producentowi. Wole nie być królikiem doświadczalnym :big tongue:

----------


## grzegorzsto1

no właśnie ale ja chyba zaryzykuje nawet jeśli w produkcji coś zrobili nie tak spróbuje wymusić na nich certyfikaty ewentualnie zapytam czy jeśli zrobię ekspertyzę i nie będzie się zgadzać to oddadzą kasę x 2 ciekawe poza tym myślę że jak i tak wsadzę 20 cm styropian to będzie ok

----------


## Jarus05

Może to nie ten wątek dokładnie, ale... czy betonu komórkowego nie lepiej ocieplać wełną?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Może to nie ten wątek dokładnie, ale... czy betonu komórkowego nie lepiej ocieplać wełną?


Teoretycznie ludzie twierdzą, że tak, bo niby przegroda się nie "zagęszcza", lepiej współpracuje z bk i swobodnie ściana oddycha. Ale zadajmy sobie pytanie, czy ściana oddycha?

----------


## verterix

Ja kupiłem BK z Prefabetu Reda 24 P+W z uchwytem transport 50km, cena bloczka z transportem 6,25. Z opinii jednego ze znajomych materiał dobry jakościowo nie odbiega od innych producentów. Ja wypowiem się latem jak skończę murować ściany parteru. Myślę że cena 6,25 jest ok.

----------


## kaczmimo

Ja mam mały problem, hurtownik oferuje mi Ytonga 10gr drożej od prfabetu Reda, oba pustaki na pióro i wpust. Co wybrać? Taniej bedzie prefabet, bo go mniej schodzi na m.  Ale YTONG to YTONG, marketing robi swoje...

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wiec postaw sobie pytanie marketing czy malo znany, a jak masz obawy poszukaj 3 producenta i sie problem rozwiaze  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Pamiętaj, że prefabet robi wysokie na 24 cm a ytongowe to 20 cm! Zużycie sztukowe jest większe.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> Pamiętaj, że prefabet robi wysokie na 24 cm a ytongowe to 20 cm! Zużycie sztukowe jest większe.


argument calkiem sensowny, ale jak już isc ta sciezka to wybieram Solbet.

----------


## BasH

Solbet jest dokładniejszy niż prefabet, ytong dokładniejszy niż solbet... Coś za coś - jak w życiu  : ) Ja robiłem z prefabetu i nie jest źle. (chociaż zdarzały się rodzynki, gdzie piórowpust nie pozwalało na zlicowanie powierzchni i trzeba było nieco zwęzić pióro)

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> ytong dokładniejszy niż solbet


a skąd takie zdanie? Jest to czymkolwiek poparte? Zakładam, że nie. Obydwaj Ci producenci mają dokładnie zwymiarowane bloczki. Gdybyś powiedział H+H to faktycznie mogłoby tak być, bo tylko jedna fabryka od H+H sięprzykłada do pracy, ale Solbetowi absolutnie nic nie dolega.

----------


## BasH

Stwierdzam organoleptycznie, bez pomiarów. U siebie nośne murowałem z prefabetu, działówki i płytki mam solbetowe - są bardzo dokładne, ale porównując jak się licują partie (być może z różnych dat produkcji) solbetu i ytonga u znajomego odniosłem wrażenie większej dokładności bloczków z ytonga. Na ytongu ściana praktycznie jak stół obustronnie, na solbecie zdażały się minimalnie wciągnięte obustronnie bloczki.

----------


## compi

To co w moim solbecie robiły odchyłki rzędu 0,5 cm na każdej z możliwych płaszczyzn? Jednak nie narzekam. Stwierdziłem, że ściany które równo wyszły, można otynkować po prostu długą blichtą goldbandem.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> To co w moim solbecie robiły odchyłki rzędu 0,5 cm na każdej z możliwych płaszczyzn? Jednak nie narzekam. Stwierdziłem, że ściany które równo wyszły, można otynkować po prostu długą blichtą goldbandem.


Normalnie nie uwierzę, póki nie zobaczę. A jeszcze takich odchyłków w Solbecie nie widziałem. Może po prostu dali Ci co innego?  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

Ale co i kto miał mi dać innego? Solbet i już. Bez zamków, jedynie z pochwytami. Nie każdy był koślawy, ale jeśli stawia się ściany z zamocowanymi narożnikami aluminiowymi jako prowadnice i z niwelatorem odpalanym co kilka rzędów, to wszystko wyłazi. Ale od czego jest tarka? I tak poziome płaszczyzny na bieżąco szlifowałem, a teraz walczę z wystającymi bloczkami na ścianach wewnętrznych.

----------


## Esiak

> To co w moim solbecie robiły odchyłki rzędu 0,5 cm na każdej z możliwych płaszczyzn? Jednak nie narzekam. Stwierdziłem, że ściany które równo wyszły, można otynkować po prostu długą blichtą goldbandem.


a może miałeś bloczki tzw luz? chociaż solbet ma tylko 2 systemy: ideal i optimal...

----------


## compi

Odpowiem krótko. Miałem to co Wy, ładnie zafoliowane i czasem trochę popękanych sztuk. Odchyłki od normy nie były częste, ale BYŁY! Więc nie należy się sprzeczać, że solbet to to samo co Ytong, bo tak nie jest. Ten jest na prawdę równy. Dzisiaj tak samo jak rok temu kupiłbym solbet, bo stosunek jakości do ceny jest najlepszy.

----------


## Jarus05

> Teoretycznie ludzie twierdzą, że tak, bo niby przegroda się nie "zagęszcza", lepiej współpracuje z bk i swobodnie ściana oddycha. Ale zadajmy sobie pytanie, czy ściana oddycha?


"Oddycha" to mylące określenie. Na pewno budynek oddaje wilgoć przez pierwsze parę lat po budowie. Do środka wilgoć wejdzie przez tynk i może być osuszona (dobra wentylacja). Nie mam pewności, czy jeśli z zewnątrz jest styropian, to wilgoć pójdzie do środka? Byłoby pięknie, bo problem rozwiązany, tylko trochę dłużej by to oddawanie trwało. Ale opisy techniczne mówią, że wilgoć oddają jednak i do środka i na zewnątrz, i że ta wilgoć napotkawszy na styropian się "kisi". 

Jeszcze nie podjęliśmy decyzji i nie miejsce tu na zamieszanie i dyskusje o ociepleniach  :wink:  Spadam więc do innego wątku. Dziękuję za pomoc co do betonu kom.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

W kwestii ,,oddychania ścian'' powiem tyle - do usuwania wilgoci służy sprawnie działajaca wentylacja a nie ściana ( inaczej swiat zasłany by był trupami uduszonych ścian ) :sad:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

te oddychanie zamknieto juz rok temu... nie wracajmy nawet dla podania jako glupoty wypisujacych...
co do rozmiarów, 1 partia ktora wychodzi z produkcji nie ma prawa miec roznic, 2 rozne partie moga miec roznice takie jak podaje producent, Ytongowi rowniez zdazaja sie nierowne bloczki i tyle w temacie.
Pamietajmy rowniez ze jak ekipa kulawa to i najrowniejszy najdokladniejszy material bedzie kulawy  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> te oddychanie zamknieto juz rok temu... nie wracajmy nawet dla podania jako glupoty wypisujacych...


Swięte słowa, lecz oddychanie ścian jest wiecznie żywe jak był towarzysz lenin ( nie zasluguje na pisanie go z dużej litery ), dlatego należy tę głupotę zwalczac w zarodku.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

oddychanie ścian musi być. Bez niego nie da się wytłumaczyć pewnych rzeczy  :big tongue:  np. wytłumacz dlaczego wełna jest lepsza niż styropian do bk?  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Lepsza w/g kogo ? Producentów wełny ? Przez ścianę jest w stanie przenikać max.2-3% wilgoci , powtarzam do usuwania wilgoci służy sprawna wentylacja ( przy jej braku możesz mieć problemy niezależnie od rodzaju ocieplenia ). Wiekszość problemów z zawilgoceniem ścian ocieplonych ( styropianem lub wełną ) jest efektem albo nieprawidłowej hydroizoalcji lub nieprawidłowo działającą wentylacją ( lub jej brakiem ).

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

*surgi22* Kuba tak specjalnie zeby ozywic dyskusje  :smile: 
sie zakochal w tej welnie i nie idzie go przekonac do styropianu  :big tongue: 

dokladnie tylko wentylacja tu nam rozwiazuje sprawe bez wzgledu jaki mamy material na sciane

----------


## surgi22

To może niech sobie dokładnie skład przeczta ( dodatki żywicy formaaledhydowej ) to mu miłość do ,,natury'' przejdzie :big tongue:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> To może niech sobie dokładnie skład przeczta ( dodatki żywicy formaaledhydowej ) to mu miłość do ,,natury'' przejdzie


hehe jadam parówki. Już nic mnie nie zaskoczy  :big tongue: 
Niby wietrzy się wentylacją, niby ściany nie oddychają, a i tak wszyscy na to patrzą. Cóż przyznam się szczerze, że świadomie wiem, że to jest głupota, ale podświadomie jakoś wolę mieć tą płynność przegrody zachowaną, czyli wychodzi, że z BK musi iść wełna. I co poradzisz jak głowa się uprze  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Nic , moge to potwierdzić :bash:  Jesteś przypadkiem nieodwzajemnionej miłości do wełny ( no chyba że ona już Ci się też oddała- tak jak Ty jej cała sobą)  :wiggle:

----------


## Jarus05

O ścianach z bk ocieplonych wełną/styropianem.
"Wrażliwość na zawilgocenie izolacji ze styropianu była znacznie mniejsza niż izolacji
z płyt z wełny mineralnej, przy czym wilgotność styropianu zależała w małym stopniu od rodzaju
zastosowanej wyprawy zewnętrznej. Styropian zmniejsza jednak wysychanie muru na
zewnątrz, w związku z tym mur będzie wysychał do wnętrza budynku (co pogarsza mikroklimat
pomieszczeń).
W praktyce więc przez pierwsze dwa lata po wzniesieniu budynku wilgotność w pomieszczeniach
może być nieco wyższa, niż wynikałoby to tylko z normalnego użytkowania. Składa
się na to wysychanie muru, tynków, podłoży cementowych. Z tego względu ważne jest zapewnienie
wentylacji.
Przy stosowaniu szczelnych okien konieczne są nawiewniki powietrza wentylacyjnego
(lub okna z nawiewnikami). Szczególnie w pierwszym roku po wzniesieniu budynku zaleca się
wietrzenie przez uchylanie okien; zapobiegnie to wykraplaniu wilgoci na mostkach cieplnych
i rozwojowi pleśni."
(za: http://www.betonkomorkowy.com.pl/main_f.htm --> Katalog 2005 Rozdział 1)

Powodzenia tym, którzy "wierzą" w oddychające (=oddające wilgoć) ściany. Miałem okazję mieszkać w nowo wybudowanym z bk domu. Faktycznie, do znośnego poziomu wysychał ponad rok. Pierwsza zima była trudna do zniesienia dla układu oddechowego. Dlatego "wierzę" w "oddychanie" ścian. 

Z drugiej strony w tym samym dokumencie jest przekonująco udowodnione, że czy wełna czy styropian to na jedno wychodzi, bo ściana po prostu schnie dłużej (pod styropianem) ale po dwóch latach nie ma już znaczącej różnicy w wilgotności muru tu czy tu. Najważniejszy jest rodzaj wyprawy zewnętrznej - hehe - "oddychająca" czy nie  :wink:  Polecam lekturę, ciekawie piszą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Czyli jednak mieliśmy rację. Nie ma różnicy czy bk pójdzie z wełną czy styropianem, to tylko moja głowa się uparła  :smile: 
@surgi22 wełna jest bardzo wdzięczna i grzeje mi dom  :big tongue:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

powiedzmy ze welna jest niepalna a styropian jest, tu widze roznice i oczywiscie w samej pracy z 2 materialami,ale czy dla BK to ma znaczenie? wg mnie zadne.
co do tematu, slyszalem ze termalica chwali sie dokladniejsza wymiarowoscia niz solbet - hehe bardzo ciekawe!

----------


## Kuba Dąb

czymś chwalić się trzeba. Ci co nie wiedzą, uwierzą  :wink: 
Fakt wełna się nie pali, ale za to jest droższa.
"ale czy dla BK to ma znaczenie?" - sugerujesz, że bk i tak się pali? (dla tych którzy nie wiedzą, to jest żart bo bk jest zupełnie niepalne  :smile: )

----------


## wojtek50

Czy z BK odmiany 500 tez mozna budowac .

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

a czy z gliny mozna budowac?

mozesz budowac nawet z wlasnych bloczkow wytwarzanych u siebie w garazu.
Pytanie jest nastepujace czemu chcesz z 500?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> "ale czy dla BK to ma znaczenie?" - sugerujesz, że bk i tak się pali? (dla tych którzy nie wiedzą, to jest żart bo bk jest zupełnie niepalne )


zartownis  :smile: 
a wiesz ze komory do badan ogniowych wykonuje sie z bk  :big tongue:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

no a patrz, a myślałem, że z drewna. A tu bk. Całe życie człowiek się uczy  :smile:

----------


## evitare

> Pytanie jest nastepujace czemu chcesz z 500?


Typowy bloczek do 2W Prefbet Śniadowo na przykład jest 550... I też chciałabym wiedzieć, czy różnice pomiędzy 550 a 600 sa bardzo istotne i na czym polegają...? 
Nie mówiąc już o różnicach pomiędzy Prefbetem Śniadowo a Solbetem  :bash: 
Ktoś podpowie....?

----------


## gkeb

Ja się zastanawiam nad budową parterówki z Solbetu 400 24cm. Budynek z wstępnych założeń będzie budowany do wysokości 12 bloczków (2,88m) a potem wieniec. Całe poddasze (dach dwuspadowy pokryty blachodachówką) wykonany w lekkiej drewnianej konstrukcji (wraz z fragmentami ścian szczytowych). Co o tym myślicie? 400 da rade?

----------


## siwy lodz

> Ja się zastanawiam nad budową parterówki z Solbetu 400 24cm. Budynek z wstępnych założeń będzie budowany do wysokości 12 bloczków (2,88m) a potem wieniec. Całe poddasze (dach dwuspadowy pokryty blachodachówką) wykonany w lekkiej drewnianej konstrukcji (wraz z fragmentami ścian szczytowych). Co o tym myślicie? 400 da rade?


spokojnie
u mnie na dom z poddaszem, kier bud i wykonawca mówili ze mogłem kupić 400 zamiast 600
moja 600 ciężka i mocna wiec myślę ze 400 u Ciebie wystarczy (tym bardzej z blachą na dachu)
no i przede wszystkim 400 cieplejsza

----------


## gkeb

Dlatego że cieplejsza to chce właśnie ją. Obawiałem się czy to wytrzyma, ale chyba przy tak lekkiej konstrukcji to problemu nie powinno być. Sam drewniany strop wraz z konstrukcją dachu i blachą też pewnie za dużo nie będzie ważyć.

----------


## siwy lodz

daj 400 i sie nie zastanawiaj - i tak masz mase innych dylematów
przy takim domku odpada ci:
-  ciężar stropu (teriva czy monotlit wiadomo ile waży)
-  ciężar dachu - blacha waży około 4-5kg m2 a dachówka cementowa około 4-5kg szt. czyli m2 50kg!!!

----------


## gkeb

Blachodachówke chciałbym z posypką ceramiczną, no ale to i tak jakieś 7-8km na m2  :smile:

----------


## gkeb

Wiesz, każda technologia ma swoje plusy i minusy. Nie można mieć wszystkiego ale należy znac ograniczenia danej (wybranej) technologii. Co do hałasu to się nie martwię. Buduje na wsi. Najbliższe sąsiedztwo to 3 gospodarstwa w odległości koło 150m do najbliższego. Z czasem pewnie sie tam więcej wybuduje ale tez nie aż tak bardzo. Najbliższa główna droga generująca ruch to krajowa 11 z Poznania na Katowice znajdująca się jakieś 600m w prostej linii. Co do włamania to może to być jakiś argument ale złodziej jak nie wejdzie przez drzwi to może oknem, dachem, ścianą. Blachodachówka tez nie będzie stanowiła aż takiej bariery dla chętnego. Nie popadajmy też w paranoje.

----------


## siwy lodz

> a do tego tu na forum jest zdjęcie jak złodzieje piłą spalinową w 400 wycieli sobie wielką dziurę w ścianie zaraz obok drzwi antywłamaniowych i ogołocili całą chałupę


jeśli tak byś myślał to auta nie kupisz bo sąsiadowi ukradli , a jeśl już kupisz to autoalarmu tez nie założysz  bo sąsiadowi po założeniu alarmu auto znikneło itd.itd.

jak złodziej sobie chałupę upatrzy to ściana 600;szyba antywłamaniowa;rolety;alarm;kamery;psy i ochrona   go nie powstrzyma - dla mnie argument odpada

reszta j.w.

----------


## bossik

Teraz popularny (przynajmniej w mojej okolicy) stał się Ytong Energo. Na 4 domy które stawiają aż 3 są z Ytonga. Dystrybucją zajmuję się firma xella, która też ma sklep internetowy.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

bloczki Energo to jedna wielka marketingowa naciąganina... Naprawdę z kolejnymi ich krokami coraz mniej lubię tą firmę. 

@mpoplaw
to tak jak oni mówią, jest takie wariowanie dla wariowania. Jest tyle sposobów na okradniecie domu, że ten jest jednym z głupszych i gorszych.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

bossik dziekujemy za zamieszczenie reklamy
hehe prosze cicac sciane pila, widac ze ktos mial doswiadczenie w tej dziedzinie!

co do akustyki roznice miedzy 400 a 600 24cm to jakis 4 decybele wiec jeszcze tak zle nie jest, co do sniegu zalegajacego na dachu , predzej dach mu padnie nim mu sie sciany zloza, nie demonizowal bym tak bardzo, wszak to lekka konstrukcja.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

no coz, ameryki tutaj nie odkryles. Od dawna wiadomo, że da się go wyciąć piłą. Ale na prawde jest sporo lepszych sposobów na okradniecie domu. Można np. wybić szybę, bo nie wiem czy wiesz jak już wytniesz drzwi to alarm też działa. Człowieku się czepiasz i czepiasz.

----------


## siwy lodz

ale tak sie tnie leżący na stole jeden pustak. 

już widzę złodzieja, który próbuje zacząć cięcie taką piłką na równej ścianie 10m na 5m  na której dodatkowo położony jest styro i tynk  :smile: 

szacun kolego, ale już nie drąż ...

----------


## compi

Ja się w tym nadłubię żeby parapety dobrze osadzić w ścianie, a wy tutaj o wycinaniu ścian piłą....  Jednak na siłę to widzę tak: dwa-trzy otwory dużym fi aby brzeszczot z lisa jakoś wprowadzić i potem to już jakieś 30 minut cięcia, potem z 20 wybijania bloczków i już możemy wchodzić do wnętrza. Oczywiście po drodze kable, alarmówka, mój pies na karku, a na końcu lub początku patrol z agencji. Chyba jednak nie ma to sensu. Złodziej wybierze najszybciej okno.

----------


## siwy lodz

> Ja się w tym nadłubię żeby parapety dobrze osadzić w ścianie, a wy tutaj o ...........................encji. Chyba jednak nie ma to sensu. Złodziej wybierze najszybciej okno.


 :wink:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

czyż ja nie to samo powiedziałem?  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> Czyli jednak mieliśmy rację. Nie ma różnicy czy bk pójdzie z wełną czy styropianem, to tylko moja głowa się uparła 
> @surgi22 wełna jest bardzo wdzięczna i grzeje mi dom


Chyba raczej izoluje przed zmianami temperatur ( chroni przed zminem i ciepłem ) , chyba że to jakaś ,,żywa" wełna ( owieczka ? ) i wtedy masz rację wełna grzeje  :hug:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

jednych grzeje innych izoluje , ja i tak wole styro
co do samego materiału jak bedziemy patrzec pod kątem tych samych problemow w innych materialach to wybic dziure w cermice tez mozna, co innego lany beton - to moze bunkry zaczniemy stawiac.
gorsze parametry powiadasz nie przesadzaj bo ogrodnikiem zostaniesz, i wciaz bedziesz na tradycyjna zaprawe murowac bk!

co do samego materialu bk jest i bedzie wygodnym i dobrym rozwiazaniem a gdy doda sie pozostale czynniki gotowego domu to odwdzieczy sie w uzytkowaniu, ale tak moze powiedzieć kazdy posiadacz cegly czy czego co tam ma

jedni wola kolor bialy inni czarny a ktory jest lepszy? tylko w czym!

----------


## pawel2210

hej mam pytanie co myslicie o bk h+h 24cm odmiany 400 na sciany zewnetrzne +12cm styropianu? dom z poddaszem uzytkowym. prosze o opinie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel2210

chodzilo mi raczej o bk 400 czy nadaje sie jako nosna...? dodam ze na nosna zewnetrzna pojdzie 600 a na ostatnia warstwe pod strop pojdzie cegla na zaprawe cem wapienna.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

to co w koncu dajesz 400 cz 600 bo ni w zab nie zrozumialem i czemu uzyc chcesz cegly? a 12cm styro to faktycznie za malo!

----------


## greyzone

Lepiej weź 600.
Mój kierbud kategorycznie zakazał stawiania nośnych z 400.

----------


## pawel2210

przepraszam na szybko pisalem... sciany nosne zewnetrzne pojda z 400 a wewnetrzne z 600. cegla chce przemurowac ostatnia warstwe pod belki stropowe poto by przy ich ukladaniu nie uszkodzic bk. material mam juz zakupiony, kierownik budowy nie mial nic przeciwko temu rozwiazaniu ale po przeczytaniu niektorych wypowiedzi na forum mam mieszane uczucia.czy moze ktos juz budowal z tych materialow i chcial by cos doradzic? jesli chodzi o styro to jeszcze nie jest podjeta ostateczna decyzja.

----------


## pawel2210

ktos budowal juz z tych materialow?

----------


## pawel2210

dziekuje za link, bardzo ciekawe rozwiazania zastosowali w tym domu... a co do tego bk to bede robil tak jak pisalem wyzej. pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

Czy ktoś wie  cokolwiek nt. H+H Thermostein? cena, praktyka, coś poza garścią ulotkowych informacji? chcę postawić energooszczędny, piętrowy dom, dach wiązary i blacha na rąbek, myślałam o gazobetonie 400 ale piszecie że za słaby i pęka, ściany wewnętrzne z silki. Prawie byłam zdecydowana na gazobeton 400 na zewnętrzne ściany ale namąciliście mi w głowie  :smile:  Ceramika odpada bo mi nie leży i już a silikaty na zewnętrzne nie bardzo bo izolacyjność do kitu.

----------


## fudzi444

Witam, prześledziłem temat od pierwszego posta bardzo wnikliwie. Wiele doświadczeń i wiele odmiennych opinii. Na dniach kupuję TERMALICE bo jeszcze w tym miesiącu ceny są niższe, 400 na nośne, 600 na pozostałe. Mam obawy bo wszyscy sąsiedzi budują z ceramiki, ale najważniejsze pytanie. Czy gęstość BK świadczy o jego wytrzymałości nośnej? Mam bardzo ciężki dach z dachówki.

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam, prześledziłem temat od pierwszego posta bardzo wnikliwie. Wiele doświadczeń i wiele odmiennych opinii. Na dniach kupuję TERMALICE bo jeszcze w tym miesiącu ceny są niższe, 400 na nośne, 600 na pozostałe. Mam obawy bo wszyscy sąsiedzi budują z ceramiki, ale najważniejsze pytanie. Czy gęstość BK świadczy o jego wytrzymałości nośnej? Mam bardzo ciężki dach z dachówki.


Tabelka z linka do analizy:

http://www.hplush.pl/bloczki_plytki

----------


## fudzi444

To ciekawe bo o tych rysach nie słyszałem. Jak to wygląda? Czego to jest skutkiem i jak można tego uniknąć?

----------


## zorro128

Daj wszędzie tak jak masz w planie...jeszcze nie spotkałem się żeby 400 szedł na nośne.według mnie h+h jest słabszy od solbetu ,ciężej się tnie nie ma uchwytów(przynajmniej jeszcze nie spotkałem) .

----------


## pawel2210

> Daj wszędzie tak jak masz w planie...jeszcze nie spotkałem się żeby 400 szedł na nośne.według mnie h+h jest słabszy od solbetu ,ciężej się tnie nie ma uchwytów(przynajmniej jeszcze nie spotkałem) .


ja budowałem z h+h 24cm 400 ma uchwyty lekko się tnie ale jest bardzo slaby... nie wiem teraz czy dawać dachówkę czy blacho dachówkę zęby go zbytnio nie obciążać...

----------


## kajwroclaw

Witam,

czy ktoś już budował z tych bloczków Ytong Energo ścianę jednowarstwową bez ocieplenia? Czy to ma szansę się sprawdzić? Dopiero zabieramy się za przygotowania do budowy i tak się zastanawiam z czego te ściany budować - każda technologia ma zwolenników i przeciwników i tylko mętlik w głowie się robi  :smile:

----------


## syper

> ... a silikaty na zewnętrzne nie bardzo bo izolacyjność do kitu.


Jeżeli budujesz ściany dwu albo trzywarstwowe to izolacyjność materiałów konstrukcyjnych nie ma większego znaczenia. I tak spełniają one w tym wypadku zasadniczo funkcję nośną a za izolację odpowiada warstwa ocieplenia. Dla przykładu zwykły styropian o parametrach λ = 0,04 (W/mK) o grubości 19 cm zapewnia współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,20 W/(m2K) co stanowi minimum dla domów energooszczędnych więc  zastosowanie dodatkowo materiału konstrukcyjnego o bardzo niskim współczynniku przenikania ciepła to moim zdaniem niepotrzebna strata pieniędzy. Ponadto jeśli zamiast pojedynczej pójdą dwie warstwy styropianu np. 12 cm kładzione na mijankę (eliminacja mostków cieplnych na łączeniu płyt) to ściana konstrukcyjna będzie miała minimalne znaczenie dla energooszczędności domu. Co innego przy ścianie jednowarstwowej - tutaj termoizolacyjność zarówno materiałów jak i zaprawy łączącej ma pierwszorzędne znaczenie.

----------


## cronin

Syper, to baaardzo stary wpis , uwierz mi że już się dokształciłam w temacie  :smile:

----------


## cronin

> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś już budował z tych bloczków Ytong Energo ścianę jednowarstwową bez ocieplenia? Czy to ma szansę się sprawdzić? Dopiero zabieramy się za przygotowania do budowy i tak się zastanawiam z czego te ściany budować - każda technologia ma zwolenników i przeciwników i tylko mętlik w głowie się robi


Ściana jednowarstwowa ma sens tylko wtedy, kiedy budujesz sam, własnoręcznie, bardzo dokładnie i nie chcesz lub nie umiesz bawić się z ociepleniem, ewentualnie gdy bardzo ci się spieszy i chcesz ominąć etap ocieplania. Generalnie to chyba najgorszy wybór (tzn. jednowarstwówka, nie ytong  :smile:  )

----------


## syper

> Syper, to baaardzo stary wpis , uwierz mi że już się dokształciłam w temacie


Aj aj jeśli tak to sorry nie zwróciłem uwagi na datę postu, ale może moja odpowiedź przyda się komuś mniej wyedukowanemu niż Ty 
 :roll eyes:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Ściana jednowarstwowa ma sens tylko wtedy, kiedy budujesz sam, własnoręcznie, bardzo dokładnie i nie chcesz lub nie umiesz bawić się z ociepleniem, ewentualnie gdy bardzo ci się spieszy i chcesz ominąć etap ocieplania. Generalnie to chyba najgorszy wybór (tzn. jednowarstwówka, nie ytong  )


Czyli co, dwuwarstwowa ściana? Czy orientujesz się, czy dużo większe są wtedy koszty? A może wychodzi tak samo? Czytałem, że przy jednowarstwowej musi być duża dokładność, żeby ściana nie była krzywa. Rozumiem, że przy dwuwarstwowej te ewentualne nierówności łatwiej zniwelować?

----------


## cronin

Lekkie nierówności łatwiej zredukować klejem i styropianem niż samym tynkiem, ale głównie chodzi o to że dwuwarstwówka jest cieplejsza. Kosztowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie bo przecież za grubszy materiał płacisz więcej, a styropian jest tani. Oczywiście i tak wszystko zależy od kasy, bo z kolei trzywarstwowa jest  najlepsza lecz najdroższa i wymagająca wykwalifikowanej mocno ekipy. Trochę upraszczam wiem.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Lekkie nierówności łatwiej zredukować klejem i styropianem niż samym tynkiem, ale głównie chodzi o to że dwuwarstwówka jest cieplejsza. Kosztowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie bo przecież za grubszy materiał płacisz więcej, a styropian jest tani. Oczywiście i tak wszystko zależy od kasy, bo z kolei trzywarstwowa jest  najlepsza lecz najdroższa i wymagająca wykwalifikowanej mocno ekipy. Trochę upraszczam wiem.


to w takim razie jeszcze raz muszę poczytać o tych ścianach i to wszystko przemyśleć. znajomi i krewni budowali wszyscy jednowarstwowe ściany ale z ceramiki. dzięki za poradę  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

W jednowarstwowej ścienie problemem jest że bez ocieplnia realnie nie zejdziesz z U ściany poniżej 0,2 a uwzględniajac mostki wynikające z zaprawy ( nawet tej ciepłochronnej ) i nostków termicznych ( np. wieniec, nadproża ) jest to najgorsze zmożliwych rozwiązań ( ale sa na formum zapiekli zwolennicy ściny 1W ).

----------


## kajwroclaw

w sumie macie rację - styropian nie jest drogi, jakby całość ściany z ociepleniem miała z 45 cm grubości to chyba nie byłoby źle.

----------


## fotohobby

to już będzie dwuwarstwowa  :smile:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> to już będzie dwuwarstwowa


no na to by wychodziło  :big lol:  i chyba na tym ostatecznie stanie. tylko teraz z czego te ściany :wiggle:

----------


## surgi22

Czytaj, pytaj, analizuj, policz, wybierz ( czy jakoś tak ) :rotfl:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Czytaj, pytaj, analizuj, policz, wybierz ( czy jakoś tak )


 :big lol: i tą drogą podążę. amen  :tongue:

----------


## surgi22

Amen , amen , amen.

----------


## syper

Jak zawsze każde rozwiązanie ma swoje plusy i minusy. Ściana jednowarstwowa wymaga dużej dokładności, stosowania specjalnej zaprawy o niskim współczynniku przenikalności cieplnej i dużego reżimu jeśli chodzi o montaż stolarki (złe umiejscowienie powoduje duże straty ciepła). Jest natomiast dużo mniej podatna na uszkodzenia (trudniej zrobić dziurę w tynku na pustaku niż w tynku na styropianie  :wink:  ). Nie liczyłem tego nigdy ale wydaje mi się że koszty ściany dwuwarstwowej i jednowarstwowej będą zbliżone.

----------


## surgi22

Jeżeli obawiasz sie uszkodzeń elewacji zrób 3W.

----------


## syper

> no na to by wychodziło  i chyba na tym ostatecznie stanie. tylko teraz z czego te ściany


A na tym prostym wydawałoby się pytaniu wieeeelu połamało sobie zęby  :yes:  bo nie ma tutaj jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Tak jak wcześniej pisałem, przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej ściany konstrukcyjne stanowią tylko element nośny więc wybór jest ogromny. Zależy też w dużym stopniu od obciążeń jakie będą musiały przenosić ściany. My zdecydowaliśmy się na dom parterowy najprawdopodobniej z więźbą prefabrykowaną. W związku z tym że np. nie będzie ciężkiego stropu możemy zastosować materiały cieńsze i mniej odporne a to już sie przelicza na konkretne oszczędności  :Lol:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> A na tym prostym wydawałoby się pytaniu wieeeelu połamało sobie zęby  bo nie ma tutaj jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Tak jak wcześniej pisałem, przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej ściany konstrukcyjne stanowią tylko element nośny więc wybór jest ogromny. Zależy też w dużym stopniu od obciążeń jakie będą musiały przenosić ściany. My zdecydowaliśmy się na dom parterowy najprawdopodobniej z więźbą prefabrykowaną. W związku z tym że np. nie będzie ciężkiego stropu możemy zastosować materiały cieńsze i mniej odporne a to już sie przelicza na konkretne oszczędności


My wstępnie wybraliśmy ten projekt http://projektydomow.gazetadom.pl/hr...liwo_stale.htm ze względu na prostą bryłę, jeśli ten kupimy ostatecznie to zlikwidujemy jeszcze balkon. Ale przed kupnem projektu chcę wiedzieć co  z czego będę budował. Dobrze, że są fora, na których można powymieniać doświadczenia, bo to wiele ułatwia, choć ostateczny wybór i tak jest trudny  :big grin:

----------


## hary2006

sciany naszego domu juz stoją. budowaliśmy z h+h p+w. bloczki super równe, w porównaniu do solbetu było ponad 1zł różnicy na szt. teoretycznie do solbetu dawali klej gratis, ale my późno zaczęliśmy i budowaliśmy na zimowy klej ytonga więc ten zwykły solbetu by sie nie przydał

----------


## pawel2210

> sciany naszego domu juz stoją. budowaliśmy z h+h p+w. bloczki super równe, w porównaniu do solbetu było ponad 1zł różnicy na szt. teoretycznie do solbetu dawali klej gratis, ale my późno zaczęliśmy i budowaliśmy na zimowy klej ytonga więc ten zwykły solbetu by sie nie przydał


a jakiej gestosci mieliscie te bloczki? i jaka grubosc?

----------


## hary2006

600 bo i tak będzie na to 15cm styro

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Z pewnego źródła wiem że od 01.04.2012 Ytong drożeje o 10 %.

----------


## Jay Jay

witam 
podciągając temat podwyżek czy ktoś ostatnio kupował bk solbet 24x24x59 i za ile? najtaniej znalazłem za 7.22zł za sztukę dobra cena?

----------


## kajwroclaw

ja się zastrzelę  :wink:  czytam o tym z czego te ściany stawiać i jestem jeszcze bardziej skołowany niż wcześniej, kiedy nic nie wiedziałem  :big tongue:  jedni piszą, że zamontowanie wiszących szafek na ytongu to masakra, drudzy że w ceramice to samo, bo jak trafisz na pustkę w pustaku to lipa, itd. Ja się zdecydowałem na ścianę dwuwarstwową, ale nie wiem czy od razu będę ją ocieplał ( w sensie kolejności na budowie) a tu piszą, że ytongi i jemu podobne trzeba od razu bo wodę chłoną i słabe na mróz i już w mordę sam nie wiem co robić. w każdym poście co innego a dobrego porównania materiałów nie znalazłem. HELP!!!

----------


## compi

W ytong wkręcasz porządną śrubę i trzyma każdą szafkę. Wilgoć i tak wyganiasz od momentu postawienia dachu. Ocieplenie kładłem przed samą zimą i przy gazobetonie na nadmiar wilgoci w domu nie narzekałem. Wręcz odwrotnie, szybko spadła do 40-45 i niżej, a dom mam zacieniony drzewami. Nie bierz do głowy tak drobnych problemów bo tracisz czas. Jest przy budowie domu sporo więcej zagadnień wartych uwagi.

----------


## pionan

compi ma rację. U mnie wszystkie sciany z Solbetu. Nie ma żadnych problemów, jak i z wiszącymi szafkami, jak i z nadmiarem wilgoci.

----------


## kajwroclaw

pewnie macie rację z tymi pierdołami, ale jak człowiek jeszcze jest przed wkopaniem pierwszej łopaty to szuka, czyta, kombinuje a przecież rozwiązań idealnych nie ma. W projekcie oryginalnie mam ściany z betonu komórkowego przewidziane. Jaki wybrać żeby dobrze z ociepleniem ze styro się uzupełniało, jaką grubość jednego i drugiego?

----------


## compi

Nie wiem co ktokolwiek miałby Ci odpowiedzieć na tak postawione pytanie. Przecież masz już projekt i jedynie finanse i zdrowy rozsądek będą chyba decydowały o grubości i jakości ocieplenia. Bo sam gazobeton to konstrukcyjnie na pewno da radę.

----------


## cronin

Gazobeton spełnia tylko rolę konstrukcyjną a nie izolacyjną. W większości wypadków wystarczy spokojnie 24, czasem 30, ale to już zależy od twoich warunków, rozmawiaj o tym z architektem adaptującym projekt. Natomiast nie schodź z ociepleniem poniżej 15 cm, jeśli możesz, stać cię zrób więcej.

----------


## kogut73

Witajcie.
Uważam BK 600 za najlepszy materiał na ściany .
W jakiej cenie są w Waszych rejonach- BK  24x24x59
Podawajcie ceny .
Goleniów -Solbet optimal 24x24x59 – 8,40zł brutto za sztukę z transportem bez rozładunku.

----------


## syper

> ja się zastrzelę  czytam o tym z czego te ściany stawiać i jestem jeszcze bardziej skołowany niż wcześniej, kiedy nic nie wiedziałem  jedni piszą, że zamontowanie wiszących szafek na ytongu to masakra, drudzy że w ceramice to samo, bo jak trafisz na pustkę w pustaku to lipa, itd. Ja się zdecydowałem na ścianę dwuwarstwową, ale nie wiem czy od razu będę ją ocieplał ( w sensie kolejności na budowie) a tu piszą, że ytongi i jemu podobne trzeba od razu bo wodę chłoną i słabe na mróz i już w mordę sam nie wiem co robić. w każdym poście co innego a dobrego porównania materiałów nie znalazłem. HELP!!!


Doskonale Cię rozumiem, sam niedawno miałem taki kociokwik z decyzja o materiale na budowę. W końcu zdecydowałem się na bloczki silikatowe ale nie ze względu na niską nasiąkliwość (ok.16 %) tylko z powodu wysokiej wytrzymałości na ściskanie. Dzięki temu architekt zaprojektował domek, w którym nie ma ani jednej nośnej ściany działowej  :big grin: . Co do innych materiałów budowlanych to każdy producent podaje inne dane, ale można przyjąć, że nasiąkliwość ceramiki wynosi do 24%-26%, a betonów komórkowych nawet znacznie powyżej 40%. Oczywiście dotyczy to sytuacji stałego kontaktu z wodą tak więc opadów deszczu nie obawiałbym się aż tak bardzo. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o wieszanie szafek to można je zawiesić na każdym materiale - ważne aby użyć odpowiednich materiałów mocujących. Trzeba pamiętać, że w przypadku zwykle mocno obciążonych szafek kuchennych kołki pracują głównie na ścinanie. Przykładowe parametry obciążeniowe typowego kołka nylonowego karbowanego masz w tym linku 
http://test.arvex.pl/com_product_inf...,88/Itemid,71/

Tak więc jak proponował *compi* nie martw się tylko bierz do roboty :yes:

----------


## syper

> pewnie macie rację z tymi pierdołami, ale jak człowiek jeszcze jest przed wkopaniem pierwszej łopaty to szuka, czyta, kombinuje a przecież rozwiązań idealnych nie ma. W projekcie oryginalnie mam ściany z betonu komórkowego przewidziane. Jaki wybrać żeby dobrze z ociepleniem ze styro się uzupełniało, jaką grubość jednego i drugiego?


U mnie w projekcie bloczek silikatowy 24 cm i 2 x 8cm styropianu układanego na mijankę (zminimalizowanie mostków termicznych). W przypadku ścian dwuwarstwowych materiał na ściany stanowi tylko element nośny więc to zależy od obliczeń konstrukcyjnych, ale z ociepleniem nie schodź poniżej 15 cm. To pozwoli uzyskać współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej ok. 0,25 W/(m2K) - czyli wartości zalecana dla ścian warstwowych (dane dla zwykłego styropianu [λ = 0,04 (W/mK)] ).

----------


## luka80

Rzeszów
solbet 600 24x24x59 kupiłem za 6.70 szt. transport i rozładunek gratis

----------


## kajwroclaw

U mnie też ostatecznie stanęło na silce 24 cm plus 20 cm ocieplenia




> Doskonale Cię rozumiem, sam niedawno miałem taki kociokwik z decyzja o materiale na budowę. W końcu zdecydowałem się na bloczki silikatowe ale nie ze względu na niską nasiąkliwość (ok.16 %) tylko z powodu wysokiej wytrzymałości na ściskanie. Dzięki temu architekt zaprojektował domek, w którym nie ma ani jednej nośnej ściany działowej . Co do innych materiałów budowlanych to każdy producent podaje inne dane, ale można przyjąć, że nasiąkliwość ceramiki wynosi do 24%-26%, a betonów komórkowych nawet znacznie powyżej 40%. Oczywiście dotyczy to sytuacji stałego kontaktu z wodą tak więc opadów deszczu nie obawiałbym się aż tak bardzo. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o wieszanie szafek to można je zawiesić na każdym materiale - ważne aby użyć odpowiednich materiałów mocujących. Trzeba pamiętać, że w przypadku zwykle mocno obciążonych szafek kuchennych kołki pracują głównie na ścinanie. Przykładowe parametry obciążeniowe typowego kołka nylonowego karbowanego masz w tym linku 
> http://test.arvex.pl/com_product_inf...,88/Itemid,71/
> 
> Tak więc jak proponował *compi* nie martw się tylko bierz do roboty

----------


## Mareks77

Polecam H+H. Właśnie skończyłem stan surowy. P+W TLMB kl 500.
Cena może nie jest na pierwszy rzut oka konkurencyjna ale po przeliczeniu na większą długość bloczka 240x250x625mm wychodzi dobrze.
Polecam przyjrzeć się twardości bloczków w tej samej klasie gęstości............. wystarczy próba skrobania narożnika bloczka paznokciem i wychodzi co jest piaskiem a co kredą do pisania po tablicy w szkole.

----------


## suomi

Wiecie gdzie można znaleźć gazobeton 24x24x59 (np. H+H) w dobrej cenie w okolicach Wawy ? 

Wiecie coś o zakładzie na Żeraniu ? Będę robił na klej, więc szukam towaru co trzyma wymiary....

----------


## Mareks77

> Wiecie gdzie można znaleźć gazobeton 24x24x59 (np. H+H) w dobrej cenie w okolicach Wawy ? 
> 
> Wiecie coś o zakładzie na Żeraniu ? Będę robił na klej, więc szukam towaru co trzyma wymiary....


Hurtownia budowlana grupy PSB http://www.marsan.pl

----------

